# This Pizza dough caculator is super handy for making pizza and bread....check it out.



## forktender (Jan 4, 2021)

The Ultimate Pizza Dough Calculator
					

With this pizza dough calculator you will make the perfect pizza every time. Hit calculate and make your superb yeast or sourdough based dough.




					pizza-calculator.the-bread-code.io
				




Scroll down to view the full pizza dough recipe... this guy is an awesome teacher you can check out his videos on Youtube.
Search "The Bread Code" His sourdough starter is as simple as it gets and so is his "No Kneed Sourdough Bread Recipe" is simply amazing.








						GitHub - hendricius/pizza-dough: This recipe is dedicated to helping you make the best possible pizza dough for Neapolitan pizza.
					

This recipe is dedicated to helping you make the best possible pizza dough for Neapolitan pizza. - GitHub - hendricius/pizza-dough: This recipe is dedicated to helping you make the best possible pi...




					github.com
				




Everything I have made from his recipes turns out way better than other recipes I have found online or in Pizza and Bread making classes.

For those of you that don't have a pizza stone checkout this cast iron pizza that he makes.


The guy knows what he is doing big time, and he breaks things down into simple easy to follow steps so even a dyslexic pipefitter can understand.

One of my favorites is his BBQ bread, I haven't made it in a while, so I need to remedy that.


Check out his videos they have been super helpful too me.

Good luck.
Dan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 4, 2021)

Nice post Thanks.

Warren


----------



## bregent (Jan 4, 2021)

I use these calculators that provide for a lot more variables
BakersCalc

Pizza Dough Calculation Tools - PizzaMaking.com - unfortunately those use Flash which is being discontinued. Hopefully they will convert them soon


----------



## forktender (Jan 4, 2021)

bregent said:


> I use these calculators that provide for a lot more variables
> BakersCalc
> 
> Pizza Dough Calculation Tools - PizzaMaking.com - unfortunately those use Flash which is being discontinued. Hopefully they will convert them soon


I've checked out the bakercalc, and it doesn't make sense to me.
I will check out the pizza dough Calc. right now.

I can't view it I get a "403 error code on all of them.


----------



## bregent (Jan 5, 2021)

forktender said:


> I've checked out the bakercalc, and it doesn't make sense to me.
> I will check out the pizza dough Calc. right now.
> 
> I can't view it I get a "403 error code on all of them.



The calculators on PMDC all use Flash so you need to have Flash installed on your browser and make sure it is not blocked. 

BakersCalc seems a bit confusing at first, but is very simple once you've used it a few times.  It has two basic operating modes that you select from the hamburger menu on the top left:
Bakers Percentage: Calculates the weight of all ingredients based on the final dough ball weight you define
Thickness Factor: Calculates the weight of ingredients based on the thickness factor you define

I suggest starting with Bakers Percentage mode. 
In both cases, all ingredients are entered as bakers percentages, with flour always being 100%. In addition, all ingredients have a hydration level as some ingredients -like starter - might contain some water - but most of the time you will leave that empty, except for water which is 100%.   Each ingredient also has a dropdown to indicate the type. I only use this for Flour (set to flour) or starter (set to starter). 

Here's an example I create that you can mess around with: http://bakerscalc.com/KkGZ9EhN


----------



## bregent (Jan 5, 2021)

Here's the same recipe loaded in PMDC Expanded dough calculator


----------



## forktender (Jan 6, 2021)

They are working for me today, now I just have to figure out how to use them....LOL
I suck at recipes, my family never used them even when baking bread, crazy how they had things dialed in.
Thank you very much.
Dan


----------



## BakersCalc (May 29, 2021)

bregent said:


> The calculators on PMDC all use Flash so you need to have Flash installed on your browser and make sure it is not blocked.
> 
> BakersCalc seems a bit confusing at first, but is very simple once you've used it a few times.  It has two basic operating modes that you select from the hamburger menu on the top left:
> Bakers Percentage: Calculates the weight of all ingredients based on the final dough ball weight you define
> ...



Hey there - I'm the author of this tool and to be honest I had no idea anyone else was using it! It was a pleasant surprise to stumble across this thread, you did a good job describing most of the functionality. I just released an update that includes tooltips describing what each option does, I hope that helps clear things up.

A note about the "starter" ingredient type - this is handled differently from flour and liquid. If your starter is equal parts flour:water then the hydration should be entered as 100%. This gets factored in when determining the total flour and total water amounts of the recipe. Total flour should always add up to 100%, so if starter is present then you'd need to subtract the amount of flour in the starter from your flour ingredient(s). This example might make more sense - https://www.bakerscalc.com/pcWxqx1A. Both flours add up to 90%, and the additional 10% comes from the 20% starter, which is equal parts flour:water.

I've got some more updates and features planned for the future, but if you have any more feedback I'd be more than grateful to hear them!


----------

